# Apple Phone and Windows Computer



## classic4lou (Apr 18, 2020)

I just have an old flip phone and want to update. Sure love the Apple phones, but am running WINDOWS 10 on my home desktop computer. Would it just make more difficulties to buy an Apple phone instead of an android? I'm 72 and not tech savy, so the easier the better. I would like the ability to talk, text and surf the web on the new phone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There's really not much difference between iOS and Android. Anybody who starts with one of them will complain about the differences if they then try the other.

I have had an iPhone for about 7 years. Chose that because of my familiarity with iOS on an iPad Touch and because my daughters had/have iPhones so I knew where to get help when needed. Last summer I got a Samsung tablet, which is where my hands on Android experience comes from. I lean towards Apple phones, but that may be a lot because that's where I started.

You can get lots of help with either on the forums here. If you have friend(s) or family who you may rely upon for quick help then probably go with whatever they have.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

My personal experience with both Android & iPhone:
Android phones don’t seem to receive updates for as long as iPhones, an example I had a Galaxy note 4 which stopped receiving updates after a year, while my iPhone 5s received updates for several years after purchase & even now it has received a serious security update.
You may find apps on the Android/Google Play apps store which aren’t on the Apple App Store.
You can usually add a micro SD card to an android phone to increase storage, you can’t on iPhone.
Android phones are usually much cheaper than Apple devices.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Android phones are usually much cheaper than Apple devices.


Nice post, Virginia. To add to that last statement, the direct competitors to iPhones seem to be the most expensive Samsung models. If you go too cheap you can be getting pretty low quality. And Apple just announced another generation of the SE at $399. And you can often find a new iPhone that is one or two models "old" for a good discount.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

TerryNet said:


> Nice post, Virginia. To add to that last statement, the direct competitors to iPhones seem to be the most expensive Samsung models. If you go too cheap you can be getting pretty low quality. And Apple just announced another generation of the SE at $399. And you can often find a new iPhone that is one or two models "old" for a good discount.


Of course these days Android can be as expensive as iPhones, I suspect however that support & updates may still be limited to around two years whereas iPhone have 4 + years of OS updates.
I have an iPhone X as my main phone & my old 5s as my backup.


----------

